# Fish pictures that our Sweethearts caught



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Valentine's Day is right around the corner. Lets celebrate our Sweethearts with posting pictures of the fish that they have caught over the years. This is for all of your Sweethearts.... from Grand daughters to Grandmas. Old pictures and new pictures. Offshore, inshore and fresh water. The fish can be big or small.... if they made your Sweetheart smile, that good enough.

I'll start with a couple from the Florida Keys:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

First two fish from about this time last year.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*A couple of more of my Sweetie*

A Jack that almost pulled Teri out of her boat.

Her biggist Northern Pike from just a little north of our home in northern MN..


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Before the limit in November started.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Squids red


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

She took the boat out herself and caught this.....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

BretE said:


> She took the boat out herself and caught this.....


Well then who was taking the pic on YOUR boat?? 

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bass fishing with my Daughter the other day, she caught this on a deep diving crank bait. Quick cell phone pic and released it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My babe!


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

My wife's first bass. 9.61lbs. 2nd cast with a DD22 on a zebco rod and a zebco33 reel with #10 line.










She doesn't get to go with me anymore.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

She's an angler, no doubt, no lie, and no you can't have her!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's mine. Ready for it to warm up show she'll get back on the boat.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> She took the boat out herself and caught this.....


As if out-fishing you wasn't good enough, now she just takes the boat on her own and gets the job done! That's awesome and funny!

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*my 2*

her are my 2 the wife with our niece, us, and our kiddo, and one more of the wife first red/


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't normally let her take a break from boat cleaning duties when we get back. This was a rare exception.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

my lil sweetie...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> As if out-fishing you wasn't good enough, now she just takes the boat on her own and gets the job done! That's awesome and funny!
> 
> Nice pics everyone!


Lol.....like I've said before, I post pics of her fish. I rarely post pics of my fish.....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4235010#post4235010


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

This one is funny, my baby girl wanted to go fishing like her daddy so I grabbed her a pole and off we went. I baited her hook , cast it out , and waited for a bite.
When the bite came she started crying, jumping up and down, scared and made me take the pole! Lol I was able to catch this moment I still laugh about


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

My 92 yr old grandma with this nice slab. Even threw the cast net to catch her own bait.

She's my other Valentine!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> My 92 yr old grandma with this nice slab. Even threw the cast net to catch her own bait.
> 
> She's my other Valentine!


Best one yet.....by far!....

Green incoming....


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Pics*

Wife's first "Jetty Red".


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Mrs. Vitamin Sea with a nice wahoo out of the Vitamin Sea.*

I never touched the rod. She brought her all the way to the gaff!


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Here's some*

This my baby after the boys were born


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Nope that was the wrong picðŸ˜„ daughters first wade trip


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

fixed it for ya.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*My Faux Pas!*

:headknock Shame on me.
I should have also invited our lady 2-Cool members to post pictures of their Sweethearts. Again, it can range from Grandsons to Grandpas for you. The fish can be big or small. If it made him smile, that's good enough.

At least I did figure out my mistake on my own. Please forgive me.

Lots of great posts so far. I appreciate that it has been all ages.

Wow, some of those fish are BIG!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fishing Sweethearts*

Dang guys look like them sweethearts did it.. Guess you'll like me ...I drives The Boat..Happy Valentines day


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

My wife loves Cudas!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

dang, she's BRAVE! I don't like cudas teefees!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

wifes first bob hall pier king on the slide line
















party boating on the gulf eagle years and years ago..hoo over 50 pounds on 20 pound spinning gear, fought for over 45 minutes..








one of the wifes panamanian sailfish on spinning gear









one of three gar my kiddo caught in one day on the trinity river near crockett texas..


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My wife is not a fisher person, but my daughter sure is!!!!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My bride and my granddaughter, the last pic is JUST before she stepped on a fin.....was all smiles UP TILL this point BUT she paid them back by EATING both of them


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

This last weekend.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*nice Dodo*

this girl can kill some fish


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*My Bride*

She can fish !


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife with a couple of nice trout...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Sometime back in the early to mid '80s. Miss Pam loved to fish. Not sure why this is the only pic I can find on my lap top of her holding fish she caught. She sure put it on me enough time on the pier and on the beach.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*my daughter*

here is my daughter


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

My niece, she had a little help with this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pics of my wife on V Day. One happy husband here


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

My little woman..


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*My girlies*

Here's some of my girls. Momma doesn't like pictures of her on the net. LoL.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Hot Czech*

this Hot Czech can get it done.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my ole lady with her first slot red with multiple spots. I got lucky i got one that enjoys fishing and hunting as much as i do.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

My wife with a cat and my oldest daughter's first catch


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

My wife with her first sail.


----------



## Hilcotx (Sep 16, 2011)

My girls can out fish my boys. Now that I think about they out fish me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hoggslayer said:


> My wife's first bass. 9.61lbs. 2nd cast with a DD22 on a zebco rod and a zebco33 reel with #10 line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! That's not even fair! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

My wife

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are a few of my only Sweetheart. She is 18 now and cant get her on the boat now.. :headknock


----------

